# Closed Foot Cigars - How do YOU light them?



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello my fellow BOTL,

I am about to light up a Man O War Side Project "Skull Crusher" and it has a closed foot. Now of course I can and have Googled how others do it. But I'm asking you all how you each go about it and why you think your way is best.

For those curious, my search results came up with three main answers: 
1) Just light the foot as-is
2) Snip the tip so it can breath
3) Cut the whole damn foot off

What say you?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I always just light it. Draw is a little tight at first but it opens up usually and if I need to touch it up slightly I'm fine with that.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

I light my af short story as is. I feel no need to cut the foot because it would ruin the experience of smoking a perfecto. Granted the foot isn't completely closed, but still I light as is.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Light it as is.
A perfecto is intended to be smoked as is or it would have been rolled as a torpedo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Closed foot is a pain. I know it's supposed to give the "wrapper only" flavor, but there's too much work involved. I cut the extra wrapper off and light like a normal cigar.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Light 'em as is...my Southern Draws all have closed feet, never a problem...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yarddog said:


> Light 'em as is...my Southern Draws all have closed feet, never a problem...


La Colmena also comes to mind. A true closed foot like that, as opposed to a narrowed foot on a perfecto, may require burning the cover away while toasting before it will draw at all. Nothing wrong with carefully removing it first, though.


----------

